

Why Millennials Aren't Getting Married - emmatessler
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/here-s-why-millennials-aren-t-getting-married-194719407.html

======
a3n
> About a third of the growth in income inequality since the 1970s can be
> attributed to the retreat from marriage, says Wilcox. One-third of the
> decline in men’s labor force participation over the same period can also be
> attributed to the decline. “We’d see median household incomes about 40%
> higher if we had marriage rates at the 1980 levels,

Or, we'd see marriage rates at 1980 levels if we had median household incomes
40% higher.

~~~
a3n
So which one causes which?

